# كتاب Fundamentals of Manufacturing For Engineers



## ديدين (22 فبراير 2011)

*Fundamentals of Manufacturing For Engineers*
Taylor & Francis | February 29, 1996 | ISBN-10: 1857283384 | 336 pages | PDF | 11 MB

This textbook will be welcomed throughout engineering education as the one-stop teaching text for students of manufacturing. It takes the student through the fundamental principles and practices of modern manufacturing processes in a lively and informative fashion. Topics include casting, joining, cutting, metal deformation processes, surface treatments and finishes, plastics and rubber processing, powder metallurgy, CNC, productivity, automation and quality assurance. It includes over 300 illustrations, as well as numerous case studies and exercises which relate directly to modern industrial practices.



التحميل من هنا


أو من هنا


تحياتي . . .


----------

